#  > انجمن نرم افزار کامپیوتر و اینترنت و اخبار >  > سیستم عامل و نرم افزار   Operating System and softwore >  > سیستم عامل ویندوز | Windows Operating System >  >  دانلود رایگان Aomei Partition Assistant 4.0 به مناسبت سال نو میلادی تا 2 ژانویه

## nekooee

سلام دوستان
این نرم افزار مخصوص کار با پارتیشنها هست و هر امکانی که فکرش رو بکنید داره. جالبه که حجمش فقط 3 مگابایت هست. این نرم افزار 36 دلار قیمتش هست که تا فردا میتونید به صورت رایگان از سایتش دانلود کنید
به لینک زیر برید و روز get it کلیک کنید




دارای محتوای پنهان

----------

*1212ali*,*ali8889*,*Ali_mehdidoost*,*anan100*,*aramis*,*d-z*,*daneshjooit*,*farah676*,*farshad@gh*,*fbc*,*fkh52000*,*g.power*,*hesar*,*javamobira*,*jfrras*,*josephx86*,*mani6*,*mehdipanah*,*miladtv*,*mohammadp22*,*pedram*,*pedro121*,*sajjad-d*,*Sam.60*,*sardarshams*,*soly_kardo*,*افشین الست*,*باباخاني*,*جمشيدا*,*جواد حمیدی*,*محمد علی جعف*,*مصطفی رحمانیان*

----------


## تبلیغات انجمن



----------

